# Need help on a blend!



## Zing (Nov 10, 2021)

Soap peeps, here was my plan for a soap -- make 3 mini-column molds to embed into a loaf mold.  I have done only the 3 columns so far.  For scent I used the Warm N Clean (Redux) » EO Calc - Essential Oil Calculator -- black pepper, tea tree, and cinnamon leaf.  I don't like the smell -- tea tree alone makes me want to vomit, sorry to be graphic but I just can't handle it.  I am wondering what to scent the remaining loaf batter -- which is twice the volume of the 3 columns put together -- that would tone down the tea tree/nursing home/antiseptic/gaggy smell.  Whatcha got for me?  And thank you.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 11, 2021)

Bergamot?  Sweet orange? Patchouli?


----------



## dibbles (Nov 11, 2021)

I second patchouli! Blend it with something if you must.


----------



## glendam (Nov 11, 2021)

I would use lemongrass, since it lasts and it is also a top note that would hit your nose first and therefore filter the other ones through it


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 11, 2021)

+1 for lemongrass, maybe together with litsea cubeba, to push the blend towards citrus. Below this, a baritone of cedarwood, juniper or benzoin/peru balsam EO, or a blend of those.

Isn't cinnamon EO known for be nasty in soap?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 11, 2021)

Zing said:


> black pepper, tea tree, and cinnamon leaf. I don't like the smell -- tea tree alone makes me want to vomit,


*EO Calc Spearmilyptus* - skip the tea tree. Just blend the eucalyptus & mints to create an herbal blend to complement the scent of the Clean & Clear blend.

TIP: Use Cinnamon *bark* EO instead of "*leaf*" for a better scent.
I make up a cinnamon/ clove blend to store on the shelf until needed. Use with a light touch in any blend you want to spice up.

Mix 1 part Clove Bud EO + 3 parts Cinnamon Bark EO then add 1 part of this to the blend.

FYI: The tea tree note WILL mellow out in time.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Nov 11, 2021)

@Zing I agree with everyone else citrus and patch I don't like tea tree or lemongrass  but then I'm weird


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 11, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> but then I'm weird


Heeey, don't say that. If I had to choose between tea tree and patchouli, I'd choose tea tree. Who's weird now? But I agree that one can definitely overdo lemongrass . Maybe I just only had luck with the quality of my tea tree EO.

Stupid question, @Zing : Why did you choose tea tree in the first place, knowing you don't like it?


----------



## Zing (Nov 11, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Heeey, don't say that. If I had to choose between tea tree and patchouli, I'd choose tea tree. Who's weird now? But I agree that one can definitely overdo lemongrass . Maybe I just only had luck with the quality of my tea tree EO.
> 
> Stupid question, @Zing : Why did you choose tea tree in the first place, knowing you don't like it?


Not a stupid question.  I'm making soap for my brother-in-law who has oily skin and has asked for ingredients that help with that.  He's not a picky man but I just can't give him this in good conscience.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 11, 2021)

Zing said:


> He's not a picky man but I just can't give him this in good conscience.


    Nonsense!
As everyone here knows, you can't judge a fragrance by what YOU like. There's always someone, and even more than one, that likes it just fine.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 11, 2021)

I like tea tree EO. Not better than patchouli though. I use litsea and tea tree 2:1 in an activated charcoal bar and I think it's pretty nice after it cures.


----------



## Zing (Nov 11, 2021)

Thanks, all, I appreciate all the advice!  I went with @Zany_in_CO 's suggestion and love it already!  I know scent is so idiosyncratic but I just didn't want to chance giving away the originally planned scent (with apologies to tea tree lovers).  My beloved sis and BIL are fluent in "Minnesota Nice" so I'm erring on the side of caution.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 13, 2021)

Now that all is too late, I can report back my findings. Yes, I tested my EO blend suggestion ONLY FOR YOU. 3 drops of tea tree + 2 drops of lemon tea tree (very similar to lemongrass), plus 2 drops litsea cubeba & 1 drop of juniper. Not a split second there was any trace of tea tree noticeable. Even a bit too much of the litsea (but on a benefit, it kept the juniper at bay, and it didn't smell like I'm showering with gin). Surprisingly, now a few hours later, there is a faint smell of the lemon tea tree left in the bathroom. But, like said, some 40% ordinary tea tree in there but invisible to the nose.

As a side note: LS, litsea-ish & citrus flavoured, and coloured with red palm, is a combo I'll have to remember.


----------



## Zing (Nov 13, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> Now that all is too late, I can report back my findings. Yes, I tested my EO blend suggestion ONLY FOR YOU. 3 drops of tea tree + 2 drops of lemon tea tree (very similar to lemongrass), plus 2 drops litsea cubeba & 1 drop of juniper. Not a split second there was any trace of tea tree noticeable. Even a bit too much of the litsea (but on a benefit, it kept the juniper at bay, and it didn't smell like I'm showering with gin). Surprisingly, now a few hours later, there is a faint smell of the lemon tea tree left in the bathroom. But, like said, some 40% ordinary tea tree in there but invisible to the nose.
> 
> As a side note: LS, litsea-ish & citrus flavoured, and coloured with red palm, is a combo I'll have to remember.


I love litsea.  Also, a little bit -- like 5% of red palm goes a long way.


----------

